# لمن يريد احتراف فحص معدات الرفع



## سليمان1 (20 أغسطس 2007)

لمن يريد احتراف فحص معدات الرفع

وان شاء الله سأتى لكم بالمزيد قريبا ولا تنسونا بالدعاء


----------



## سليمان1 (23 أغسطس 2007)

خير خير لا بأس


----------



## prof mido (23 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم 
جزاكم الله خيرا يا هندسه
وننتظر المزيد


----------



## سليمان1 (28 أغسطس 2007)

سأتى قريبا جدا بمجموعة ممتازة ان شاء الله


----------



## lakdhar (6 أغسطس 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## تمبيزة (3 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## eng_ahmed_moh (7 ديسمبر 2008)

ارجو ضم الموضوع مع :
كل شيء عن الــ NDT & Inspection لل م.مجدي عليان 
وذلك لسهولة البحث فى المنتدى


----------



## فيصل الطائي (14 ديسمبر 2008)

thank you very much they are useful


----------



## م.ماهر (27 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله أخي الكريم كل خير


----------



## سفيان عبد الباري (29 ديسمبر 2008)

*thank you so much my friend
*


----------



## gearbox (31 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## fmharfoush (5 يناير 2009)

الملف متواضع جدا


----------



## محمد بن الزلباني (21 مايو 2009)

*تحياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااتي*


----------



## مهندس مواد 84 (24 مايو 2009)

يسلمووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو


----------



## علي مرود (30 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خير وننتظر المجموعه الجديده لحيث وهي مفيده لنا في مجال الفحص


----------



## gearbox (3 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا
.


----------



## almashraee (3 يونيو 2009)

many thanks for your effort


----------



## أمير صبحي (5 يونيو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## أمير صبحي (5 يونيو 2009)

رجاء من الإخوة فى القسم 

رفع مستنداتهم على برنامج ال power point 

وهذا لسهولة التصفح لغير المتخصصين 

لك تحياتي


----------



## hussein1 (9 يونيو 2009)

نشكر جميع الزملاء على المواضيع المطروحة


----------



## عمروصلاح (21 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيراً على هذا المجهود الرائع بارك الله فيك.


----------



## omara2030 (8 يونيو 2010)

مجهود رائع جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## تولين (12 يونيو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ابو ايليا (14 يونيو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## المهندس505 (14 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## qatari_3asal (1 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خير وان شاء الله في ميزان جسناتك ياااااااااااارب


----------



## bakeraf (6 مايو 2011)

مشكور


----------

